

The Apple Mac Cost Misconception: Macs and Their Prices - nickb
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/apple-mac-leopard-windows-vista,1985.html

======
Tichy
Comparisons with an arbitrary notebook are just silly. For starters, if one is
a 15'' screen model and the other one is 17'', they are in completely
different categories.

~~~
Retric
Summary: Apple options are horribly overpriced. Dell XPS laptops are
overpriced and are similar in price to Apple systems.

I spent a few years developing OS 8,9, and X Software back when OS X was new.
I used a dual G4 and upgraded to a G5. I honestly don't miss OS X it's just an
OS and their hardware is expensive in useless ways. If your building a 3k
system use 8GB of ram not 2 Xeon chips and 95% of the time you will be happy
you did. I am currently using a 3 month old 1200$ dell and its fast enough
that I just don't notice any issues. If I would upgrade anything I would spend
~2k on better displays a long time before I upgraded my computer.

PS: Granted some people might be CPU bound and happy with 2GB of ram but
that’s got to be a tiny fraction of the market.

